# Problem Finding Service (HAR-NYP?)



## Jen (May 30, 2018)

Im trying to find trains from Harrisburg, PA (or Middletown or Elizabethtown) to New York City on September 8 and I keep getting this message.

Problem Finding Service: The service you requested is not available because there is no same day train connection. Please try a different route or different dates.

[Error ID: 205A]

Its typically a train route that is done multiple times a day.


----------



## Maglev (May 30, 2018)

I just got this same error by entering "NYG" (Grand Central Terminal) as a destination instead of "NYP" (New York Penn Station). Try resetting your destination.

I find fourteen different results for September 8 from Harrisburg to NYP.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 30, 2018)

I just tried HAR to NYP for Sept 8 and got a listing of the Keystones


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 30, 2018)

The Keystones are running to NYP. It's the trains that go north that are running out of NYG.

I'm guessing you accidentally selected NYG since it's not normally an option.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2018)

Yes. Changing to Penn Station fixed it!


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

Just to be clear, the Ethan Allen Express, Adirondack, Empire Service, and Maple Leaf are operating to NYG (Grand Central). All trains operating south of NYC go through NYP (New York Penn).


----------



## the_traveler (May 31, 2018)

And also north/east to Boston and Springfield. Only trains going thru New York State are using Grand Central Terminal.


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> And also north/east to Boston and Springfield. Only trains going thru New York State are using Grand Central Terminal.


Right - I was just explaining that all trains running south of NYC use Penn Station. Most trains going north also use NYP. The exception is the Empire Corridor trains, which are all either rerouted or in one particular case, terminating at Albany.


----------

